# Made Redundant after only 3 month employment



## bilic04 (30 Jan 2009)

DH was brought into th bosses office yesterday morning to be told they were lettin go all the sales staff. 
He was only in the company 3 months. They paid him a months notice but did not give him a P45 or an RF51 ( i think that is what it is called) 

For him to sign on this morning does he need both of these.


----------



## Nutso (30 Jan 2009)

I think you are thinking of an RP50 - AFAIK this only needs to be completed if he is receiving a redundancy payment and after only 3 months he will not be.  He should however receive his P45 if he has been paid up to date.


----------



## bilic04 (30 Jan 2009)

i dont know they wrote him a letter to say that he was being made redundant and that the months wages were tax free and its was a redundancy payment. Will get him to contact them for a P45.

thanks


----------



## Johnboy45 (30 Jan 2009)

they can't just pay a month's wages tax free and say its a redundancy payment.   You are only entitled to redundancy after 2 years working with one employer.   He should received his P45 once he has received all due payments (including any holiday entitlement).  Should also get a P60 for earnings he had with the company in 2008 up to 31 December.


----------



## bilic04 (30 Jan 2009)

got his p60 about 2 weeks ago , so has that, i thought it was a bit odd myself. He was due no hols. had used them over the christmas. 
he emailed the boss today and asked for his P45.


----------



## exbroker (30 Jan 2009)

Hi, our local office will let you sign on with just 2 forms of photo ID and address ID. I was waiting 3 weeks for my P45 and delayed going in. I missed out on my claim for that 3 weeks. I was told I should have just come in and signed on anyway while waiting for the other docs (marriage cert, P45 and RP50 form).


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Jan 2009)

Sorry to hear that your husband has lost his job.

This key post should give some advice.


----------



## bacchus (31 Jan 2009)

bilic04 said:


> that the months wages were tax free and its was a redundancy payment.



OP may mean an "ex-gratia" payment.


----------

